# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Неправильная форма 1с

## Max.Irkut

Добрый день. Вопрос нетривиальный. У одного пользователя в сети не красиво отображаются формы документа 
Проблема только у одного пользователя. Если почистить кэш - на какое-то время ситуация выравнивается, но потом возвращается обратно. Если нажать "восстановить положение окна" - то форма сразу становится как на картинке. Удаление базы из списка и создание новой, помогает временно. Тонким клиентом запустить базу нельзя. Что можно сделать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Вопрос нетривиальный. У одного пользователя в сети не красиво отображаются формы документа 
> Проблема только у одного пользователя. Если почистить кэш - на какое-то время ситуация выравнивается, но потом возвращается обратно. Если нажать "восстановить положение окна" - то форма сразу становится как на картинке. Удаление базы из списка и создание новой, помогает временно. Тонким клиентом запустить базу нельзя. Что можно сделать?


Непонятно, как вы работаете по сети. Что за конфигурация, какая платформа. Почему нельзя работать в тонком клиенте.

----------


## Max.Irkut

> Непонятно, как вы работаете по сети. Что за конфигурация, какая платформа. Почему нельзя работать в тонком клиенте.


База на MsSQL. Клиент-серверный вариант. Платформа 8,3,17,1549. Конфа Далион: Авто-маркет 1,3,2,16. Очень сильно изменённая. В тонком нельзя работать - так как он её пытается открывать в управляемых формах, когда сама конфа ВОООБЩЕ не имеет об этом никакого понятия.

----------

